# Bergbau zum sondieren notwendig ?



## Eredon (26. Oktober 2007)

Tja, was soll ich anders schreiben. Muss ich Bergbau haben um sondieren zu können oder kann der Beruf Bergbau verlernt werden ? Ich will meinem Hexenmeister auf Schneider und JuWe umstellen.


----------



## Pomela (26. Oktober 2007)

Sondieren ist eine Fähigkeit des Juwelenschleifers und nicht des Buddlers.


----------



## Eredon (26. Oktober 2007)

Pomela schrieb:


> Sondieren ist eine Fähigkeit des Juwelenschleifers und nicht des Buddlers.



Ähm .. Schon klar. Wie ich geschrieben habe will ich wissen ob ich weiterhin sondieren kann ohne Bergbau zu haben oder ob eine Abhängigkeit besteht.


----------



## Tirkari (26. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dir klar ist, daß Sondieren zum Juwelenschleifen und nicht zum Bergbau gehört, warum fragst du dann?
Das beantwortet deine Frage doch schon.


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

wird dann aber eh auf vielen servern ne teure angelegenheit die ganzen erze zu kaufen^^


----------



## Eredon (26. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldige .. Es geht um Abhängigkeit von Fertigkeiten, vermutlich versteht man den Zusammenhang hier nicht oder es ist einfach die falsche Fragestellung gewesen ... What Ever ..

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Grivok (26. Oktober 2007)

jio aber es gibt KEINE fertigkeiten die von 2 berufen abhaengig sind
wenn du weisst das sondieren ne unterfunktion von juwelenschleifen ist eruebrigt sich die frage!


----------



## Andx (25. November 2007)

ich glaube er meinte eher ob es sich lohnt die erze zu kaufen als zu farmen...


----------



## Meliliel (30. Dezember 2007)

bin seid 3 wochen am testen kaufe immer 4 staks adamantit im AH (bei uns knapp 120Gold) und verkaufe die blauen steinchen dann wider im AH...
Fazit seid den drei wochen wenn aus den 4 staks 3 blaue steinchen rauskommen und die im AH weggehen bin ich bei +-0 mal kommen 7 steinchen raus hab aber auch schon erlebt keinen einzigen blauen zu finden daher schwankt mein gold von -200 bis bei guten tagen zu +200 aber im grossen und ganzen scheint das eine +-0 geschichte zu sein (es sei den man hat viel glück und immer schön blaue drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...die grünen und das pulver nutz ich dann immer um verluste auszugleichen also wie gesagt das so eine +-0 sache bei mir ....zieh jetzt deine eigenen rückschlüsse raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Revej (31. Dezember 2007)

Ähm ... wenn du weiterhin sondieren willst, solltest du lieber nen Char haben, der dir die Erze farmt, alles andere lohnt net.


----------

